# M3 Csl 170 Mph+?



## rwebbe (Jan 20, 2002)

Back on Aug.28th Freaky Monkey stated subject is good for 170 MPH. My question is: does it have a wing to hold it down and is the underneath as well as body shape identical to the 330ci Coupe? I'm thinking of back when Daimler Benz car became airborne at high speed with one of their cars..


----------



## nate (Dec 24, 2001)

An unrestricted standard M3 can go that fast.

I have personally driven 187 in an E39 M5.


----------



## Kaz (Dec 21, 2001)

I believe the standard M3 will get _close_ to 170. And the CSL has revised aerodynamics to increase downforce (or rather, reduce lift, more likely).


----------



## Freaky_Monkey (Mar 7, 2003)

rwebbe said:


> Back on Aug.28th Freaky Monkey stated subject is good for 170 MPH. My question is: does it have a wing to hold it down and is the underneath as well as body shape identical to the 330ci Coupe? I'm thinking of back when Daimler Benz car became airborne at high speed with one of their cars..


I guess you're thinking of the Mercedes CLR that became airborne down the Mulsanne Straight at 200+mph at Le Mans in '99. That was in a car that just a tiny bit less than an M3 CSL, and with interesting aerodynamics! The CSL lacks the overall wings that the CLR has (one is an out-and-out race car whilst the other was designed for Le Mans), but does have more front and rear downforce than a standard 330Ci. The front end sports a deeper air dam, which should reduce the air flowing underneath the car thus encouraging air over the top, and the trunk lid has been reshaped significantly to introduce a fairly large integrated spoiler. Will this mean it won't flip? You'd probably have to exceed 200mph to do that, which means more power, less weight, and somewhat changed aerodynamics... Anyone want to give it a go???


----------



## The HACK (Dec 19, 2001)

nate328Ci said:


> An unrestricted standard M3 can go that fast.
> 
> I have personally driven 187 in an E39 M5.


Hell, rumor has it that someone had done close to 168mph in 5th gear (not restricted) in an E46 M3. :eeps:

170 wouldn't be a problem in a CSL.


----------



## mike_m3 (Apr 6, 2003)

Kaz said:


> I believe the standard M3 will get _close_ to 170. And the CSL has revised aerodynamics to increase downforce (or rather, reduce lift, more likely).


from what I've seen there is no reason why a regular M3 will not do 170... How safe? well.......
Remember that at speed the weight advantage of the CSL make very little if any difference - purely a drag vs hp issue and the few additional horses CSL has should not make it that much faster


----------



## rwebbe (Jan 20, 2002)

Thanks Freaky Monkey, you gave me the answer I was seeking. A redesignof the air dam alomg with trunk lid design to produce more down force. I still think it wouldn't take too much to produce a slow roll up tp 100 ft. prior to crash. A freakish cross wind or something like that. The flat bottom can be a big pain. Beautiful engineering job by those involved with M3 and M3 CSL set up.. Now I know why my coupe glides along at speed with little or no fuss using so little fuel.


----------



## Irrenarzt (May 22, 2003)

I did 170 in my standard E46 M3 coupe on a stretch of road we affectionately call the "gun barrel" last weekend. You may have seen this road in movies as it is littered with radio telescopes (i.e. Very Large Array)...


----------



## rwebbe (Jan 20, 2002)

Well done Irre. You must have a pair larger than the thingee game players put in the hoop at each end of the court. Amazing, car can go 170 following delivery from showroom without any modification. Now that is Engineering and design to be proud of. Thanks for the input.


----------

